# Fucking tunnels and shit



## freepizzaforlife (Sep 11, 2013)

I was leaving Pittsburgh a few months ago. Woke up out side of a house my band played in on my birthday hung over as fuck, next to my friend Samantha. We were hanging out smoking a cigarette, drinking water and whatnot. and these kids we know Troy and Ella open this window. and instantly we knew that this was our crew to go back to Philly for the next show of our tour. At this time, we had been flailing pretty hard, so we were trying to keep this crew of just four of us. Well, our friend Liz ended up tagging along, then later that evening our friend Aaron did as well. We ended up missing the bus out to Conway, so we were busking because it was a Friday night, and were waiting for the morning to catch the first bus out there. While busking these kids ran up to us, that just happened to live in Conway, and asked "Hey, are you The Rail Yard Ghosts?!" and we were like yeah. apparently they were at a show we played a few nights before this. They gave us a ride out there, we hung out at their house for the night. Made them breakfast, and they gave us a ride out to the Giant Eagle grocery store next to the yard, we said our goodbyes, and went into to get train food, etc. 

Troy and I volunteered to scope things out, We were told there might be a tunnel under the yard. so were walking down this street, see this creek in this small patch of woods, follow it all the way back. and find a tunnel that goes under the highway that is next to the yard, its just under 5 feet tall, so you kinda gotta waddle through it, this tunnel comes out at a small pool of water, and where the west bounds cc, we had to be on the other side of the yd, where the east bounds cc. This spot, was halfway in between where the units, and the crew shack is, so hopping the 10 or so strings, and crossing the yard isn't really a choice. with six people. We start walking up the bull run, and find this drainage ditch. jump down, and sure enough there is a tunnel that is about 36 inches round. with about six inches of stagnant sewer water. We start crawling through it, at this time having no idea where this thin leads. we crawl, and find a manhole cover that you can stand up in, but the manhole is like welded shut or something. We keep crawling through the tunnel, to another manhole, that is also as well welded shut. keep crawling through the tunnel, and finally get through it, after about a half hour of bear crawling through this tunnel. We see the light at the end of the tunnel! and come out to this run off that goes into the Ohio river next to the yard, pop our heads up. and there is the units of two east bound trains right in front of us. 

At this point, we had to find a waiting spot. we walk towards the river, take our shoes off and walk through the shore of water to avoid being seen because it was during the day, and there was a lot of action. We end up finding this abandoned crane, that had probably been made before the 1950s, we make our way back to the tunnel, and about half way through I get a phone call from being impatient as fuck asking where we were, and bitching us out for being gone for so long, which was about two hours at this point. We get back to the Giant Eagle, and explain the situation, and that waiting until night time and crossing strings might be a good idea. Samantha and I opted for this option at first, and decided to wait in the spot the first tunnel leads to for it to get dark. We start walking down the bull run to get to a spot away from where the yd shack is to cross strings. We start walking past everyone. And they were sketched out and told us to duck down there. So we did, and they start going through the tunnel, Samantha follows them, then I follow her. With two dogs, and all of us, I give Samantha my bucket, because the pack I had at the time was fucking huge, and I had to take it off and chuck it in front of me. and she had to do the same thing with my bucket, we would stop every twenty minutes or so to take a break, and it would be steamy was fuck from all our body heat in there, and someone would go "Who's smoking a cigarette" and then someone would go, no there is just fucking six of us in here. After about two hours of this, we finally get through it. Troy then went through the tunnel a total of nine times to get everyone's instruments, we then walked to the crane after he finished getting instruments, waited out of the rain, for an IM, got on it. and woke up in Harrisburg. 

Never use this if you roll through there, if you can find it. Just hop strings, its not worth the effort.


----------



## meathook (Sep 11, 2013)

Ahahah this sucked ass. Ninja turtle merit badge!


----------



## treatment (Mar 26, 2014)

I know this is a necro, but @freepizzaforlife, but was one of those kids named Steve, and was their house in Ambridge?


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Mar 27, 2014)

yep, it was.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Mar 30, 2014)

all the crazy stupid assed shit you go through just to avoid being seen. Good story.


----------

